# AEW girls - Yes or No?



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Spoiler: .
























Good idea or no?

I'm all aboard with it although with the whole womens empowerment stuff going on along with Tony Khan's stance on intergender wrestling it could used as ammo against them. The company is presenting itself as progressive and inclusive.

Edit:

Ig links :curry2

@steph.jerez @daylon_muenzner @marinaannn @meganfurlow


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I wouldn't mind them being ring gears or gear carriers at ring side while displaying their sexual prowess. No matter how weak willed or "empowering" society has become these days, sex will always sell and that especially rings true for an aesthetics business like professional wrestling.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

There's no reason that they can't give people fanservice and substance at the same time. The UFC do it and nobody complains about the ring girls taking away from women's MMA.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WINNING said:


> I wouldn't mind them being ring gears or gear carriers at ring side while displaying their sexual prowess. No matter how weak willed or "empowering" society has become these days, sex will always sell and that especially rings true for an aesthetics business like professional wrestling.


 AEW is going to do weigh ins for big PPVs, so you could use them there like UFC does in the background.


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

Anyone who doesn't want bikini girls in formula 1, boxing, wrestling or wherever it comes up next is a certified turd shunter. And whats really weird is we live in a day and age where every half decent looking woman is showing off here shit on Instagram, but it's "offensive" when paid models are doing it as a living involved with sports.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Bring back the mannequin. :mark


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

They all like very nice young women to me.

Does literally no harm to anyone. There seems to be a big thing recently about people cracking down on this sort of thing at car shows etc, and the removal of the F1 grid girls. They never seem to see anything from the perspective of the ladies in question though. They are just models working a paying job.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ace said:


> AEW is going to do weigh ins for big PPVs, so you could use them there like UFC does in the background.


Are they? I don't think they did one for Double or Nothing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WINNING said:


> Are they? I don't think they did one for Double or Nothing.


 I thought they wanted to do that to stick with the sports feel?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Was it not just a part of the Fyter/Fyre Fest gimmick?


----------



## laputan machine (Jul 15, 2018)

I like women in bikinis... so, yes.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Beautiful ladies in Bikinis looking like they are having fun?

What's not to like?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MOX said:


> Was it not just a part of the Fyter/Fyre Fest gimmick?


It was


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

I wonder if they will use the Jaguars NFL Cheerleaders in Jacksonville again, like they did with the press conference?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Well, this might surprise you Op, I have no issues with AEW having girls in bikini tops. I mean back in the WCW Nitro days, they had them dance on stage and in the ring. Not going to lie, caught my full attention. So with said, bring on the AEW girls on pay per views. wens3


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

What an utter hypocrite Khan is! 

He condemns inter-gender matches because he claims they incite violence towards women, but is OK with the objectification of women by using bikini girls, because I'm assuming he sees no link between seeing something as a "thing" has no link with violence towards it!!


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

LongPig666 said:


> What an utter hypocrite Khan is!
> 
> He condemns inter-gender matches because he claims they incite violence towards women, but is OK with the objectification of women by using bikini girls, because I'm assuming he sees no link between seeing something as a "thing" has no link with violence towards it!!


They're being 'objectified' now?

Christ fpalm


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I think they were just a part of the Fyter Fest, the two blonde's are definitely easy on the eye.

Be great to have bikini models for ring girls to show the card for the next match or something like that. Wouldn't be agaisnt it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes to this. No explanation needed.


----------



## laputan machine (Jul 15, 2018)

LongPig666 said:


> What an utter hypocrite Khan is!
> 
> He condemns inter-gender matches because he claims they incite violence towards women, but is OK with the objectification of women by using bikini girls, because I'm assuming he sees no link between seeing something as a "thing" has no link with violence towards it!!


It doesn't.

They are models who love to show their beautiful bodies. That's what they decided to do with their lives. Get over it.

All those models probably had lots of fun working for AEW at Fyter Fest.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Ultron said:


> They're being 'objectified' now?
> 
> Christ fpalm


Yes.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Not a fan, I still think it's pretty degrading. 

But if they like doing it and get a good profit out of it, why not?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LongPig666 said:


> Yes.


That's not your call or decision to tell people what they can or can't do or are getting paid to do. Unless you believe women aren't allowed to make their own choices. :dino

You act as if the women in bikinis were forced from their will without consent. No, they agreed to it and got paid to stand around looking sexy. Absolutely nothing wrong with it.

I swear, people just look for things to complain about because they're either bored, jealous, or lying.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

laputan machine said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> They are models who love to show their beautiful bodies. That's what they decided to do with their lives. Get over it.
> 
> All those models probably had lots of fun working for AEW at Fyter Fest.


I'm not talking about the individual choices people make. I'm talking about the double standards Khan has.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't really see the point of them myself, they were literally only there for some of the preshow then they left? Why even bother?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Not a fan, it's sleazy, and I don't need wrestling to look at women in bikinis.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

WINNING said:


> I swear, people just look for things to complain about because they're either bored, jealous, or lying.


Your first two paragraphs were non related garbage so I will ignore.

I am neither bored or jealous or lying. I pointed out Khan's obvious faux concern over the welfare of women.

I know AEW is just WWE v2.0 but he already sounds like Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm convinced that the vast majority of people who watched Fyter Fest have never heard of Fyre Fest and the debacle it became and thus Kenny's attempt is over their head and thus falls flat.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

The girls were here due to the whole fyter fest joke. At fyre fest they promised there would be hot girls and all. 
That's why at one point they got replaced with mannequins lol


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

LongPig666 said:


> Your first two paragraphs were non related garbage so I will ignore.
> 
> I am neither bored or jealous or lying. I pointed out Khan's obvious faux concern over the welfare of women.
> 
> I know AEW is just WWE v2.0 but he already sounds like Stephanie McMahon.


You are the only one that is crying sexism here.

Perhaps YOU are the problem.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I said no cause I can see some people getting offended by it and it causing bad press due to the world we live in. Not bothered either way would be nice to look at but not really needed.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

It's pretty hot this Summer. About half the women I see wear skimpy clothes now everywhere, a fair portion of them proudly. This is definite proof that Summer is sexist. I wonder how LongPig666 can go out and not go insane looking at all those juicy tits and asses presented on every street corner by thermally oppressed women. And they don't even get paid for it.

We need to hold a rally against heat. Maybe force them to stay at home and never show off their skin to those humiliating weather fairies during those fiery times.

Also let's disregard that pro wrestling is encumbered with sweaty, oily, half-naked men wrestling each other in nothing but pants and wrestling boots. Oh, those poor men! I guess equal rights means we're all getting objectified equally, the horror! Eww, nekkid skin!

If you told me 10-15 years ago that men would cry about women showing skin on TV...I'd think you're insane.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LongPig666 said:


> Your first two paragraphs were non related garbage so I will ignore.
> 
> I am neither bored or jealous or lying. I pointed out Khan's obvious faux concern over the welfare of women.
> 
> I know AEW is just WWE v2.0 but he already sounds like Stephanie McMahon.


No, you simply didn't have a rebuttal because it had a dichotomy of truth. Your response only validates it.

Nobody said Khan was going to completely disregard women being hot. News flash, you can be a credible wrestler while also being sexy doing it. You can also simply be a good side piece for male fans to look at while getting paid to do so because *you* choose to. 

Stop trying to tell women what to do or how to empower themselves, breh. Equality! :mj

Trust me, I know some of you on this section are simply wanting AEW to be WWE 2.0. It's a minority but you folks actually don't want change or an alternative to WWE. You just want a carbon copy of it with a different coat of paint. Thank goodness the AEW brass won't have to listen to you on that regard.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Loudness said:


> It's pretty hot this Summer. About half the women I see wear skimpy clothes now everywhere, a fair portion of them proudly. This is definite proof that Summer is sexist. I wonder how LongPig666 can go out and not go insane looking at all those juicy tits and asses presented on every street corner by thermally oppressed women. And they don't even get paid for it.
> 
> We need to hold a rally against heat. Maybe force them to stay at home and never show off their skin to those humiliating weather fairies during those fiery times.
> 
> ...


That Darn sexist ball of burning gas millions of miles away!

We should protest it! For all of human history it has been making people take their clothes off!


----------



## laputan machine (Jul 15, 2018)

Loudness said:


> If you told me 10-15 years ago that men would cry about women showing skin on TV...I'd think you're insane.


So true


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

laputan machine said:


> So true


 The pussy generation.

Man when I was growing up everything was unfiltered. It was amazing, nowadays everything is PC and everyone's feelings get hurt at the smallest things. My generation grew up on this, now it's deemed unacceptable and you have to be careful with what you say because you'll offend someone.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ace said:


> The pussy generation.
> 
> Man when I was growing up everything was unfiltered. It was amazing, nowadays everything is PC and everyone's feelings get hurt at the smallest things. My generation grew up on this, now it's deemed unacceptable and you have to be careful what you say because you'll offend someone.


Yeah I am so tired of all this offended bullshit. Very little offends me and I guess I grew up in a time when everything wasn't so pussified. It was infinitely a better time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Yeah I am so tired of all this offended bullshit. Very little offends me and I guess I grew up in a time when everything wasn't so pussified. It was infinitely a better time.


 As long as you're not hurting anyone and not saying things with the intention to hurt or abuse, it's fair game for me although there are certain words which are off limits :shrug


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Ultron said:


> You are the only one that is crying sexism here.
> Perhaps YOU are the problem.


When did I cry sexism?



Loudness said:


> I wonder how LongPig666 can go out and not go insane looking at all those juicy tits and asses presented on every street corner by thermally oppressed women.


I am not a virgin so I don’t go insane when I see “juicy tits and asses” in hot weather. I’m an adult. The rest of your post was silly and had nothing to do with my original point!



WINNING said:


> No, you simply didn't have a rebuttal because it had a dichotomy of truth. Your response only validates it.


I pointed out no dichotomy, I pointed out a contradiction. Truth doesn’t come into it.



WINNING said:


> Nobody said Khan was going to completely disregard women being hot.


Neither did I. 



WINNING said:


> Stop trying to tell women what to do or how to empower themselves, breh. Equality! :mj


I am not and never have, you are being disingenuous. AGAIN, the only thing I have pointed out is Khan’s hypocrisy.



WINNING said:


> Trust me, I know some of you on this section are simply wanting AEW to be WWE 2.0. It's a minority but you folks actually don't want change or an alternative to WWE. You just want a carbon copy of it with a different coat of paint. Thank goodness the AEW brass won't have to listen to you on that regard.


Oh! It’s not that I WANT AEW to become WWE 2.0. It just will, albeit with better wrestlers.


Good thread though, has shown which people are easily triggered and offended by equal rights.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I said no cause it's all a bit tatty and y'all should've learned how to google dem titties by now. More power to the women who work those jobs though. Wish I could get paid for standing around in a pair of budgie smugglers.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ace said:


> laputan machine said:
> 
> 
> > So true
> ...



And who created this new culture? Oh yeah that’s right your generation. The ones who are in charge now.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Don't really see the need for it. And Lord knows if WWE did it they'd get flack.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't mind it, and it sets them apart from WWE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LongPig666 said:


> I pointed out no dichotomy, I pointed out a contradiction. Truth doesn’t come into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're just looking for something to complain about because that is what today's society encourages. Unless you are one of those bikini models, if they want to get paid wearing a thong while showing off their body and being proud of doing it, then they have every right and supposed "I'm here to defend women because quality" folks like you who use that angle to garner e-points that aren't worth a shit don't get a say.

Calling out your fake outrage =/= being "triggered" (another word people like you co-opted). Learn the difference, my guy.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

either way is acceptable btw, this ain't a hill for anybody to die on


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's only fair peeps get the AEW girls, seeing as I get to look at Jungle Twink. >


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

LongPig666 said:


> What an utter hypocrite Khan is!
> 
> He condemns inter-gender matches because he claims they incite violence towards women, but is OK with the objectification of women by using bikini girls, because I'm assuming he sees no link between seeing something as a "thing" has no link with violence towards it!!


It was obviously a shot at WCW back in the day and the nitro girls trying to boost ratings and how stupid it was. They couldn't afford it so they replaced two of them with mannequins, it was hilarious. It made the usual suspects go "they are nothing but ba WCW rip off" before making them look like the fools they are by making it into a complete joke. Did you see them for the main show, no you didn't. You didn't even watch the show did you?


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't think they will use them a lot, I think they used them to make a joke about the first Fyter Fest running out of money. If they do, then AEW is gonna start really look like WCW which would be a bad thing in my mind.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Is it needed when the sight of naked women is so easily accessible, plus is it worth the hassle for an upstart wrestling company that will not want to potentially push away families and females.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh yeah, absolutely. And after AEW shuts down WWE, they can hire Stephanie as a ring girl. :lmao :lmao :lmao
“You just smile and strut, bitch, shake that fat ass and don’t you dare utter a fucking word.”

Yes, I jest. But nah, wrestling doesn’t really need it when you’ve already got the eye candy in the ring.

Anyway, if I had to guess, I’d say the models at Fyter Fest were probably part of the Fyre Festival spoof and not part of any long term plans. If I had to guess.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nothing wrong with that, why not have it?

Having some of them just be eye candy is different than when they had Trish crawling around the ring barking like a dog. And they still have their women's division too, so I really don't see the problem here. Rather the ones who are mostly models be models, then have them try to play serious pro wrestler and be terrible at it.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I think they were just there as a part of the parodying of Fyre Festival, so if AEW doesn’t use the models again, I’m cool with that.

But, I have no problem with AEW using bikini girls or ring girls whatsoever. UFC does this and no one thinks anything about it, and it hasn’t stopped women in that promotion from main eventing PPVs. And ring girls seem to be common in the world of lucha libre too, so I don't see what the fuss is.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Indifferent. Never paid them any attention during the show.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This was for a one match gimmick per the topic of Fyter Fest. 

So, no. The thirst of so many can be achieved in other ways.


----------



## FrankAndersson (May 26, 2019)

I think this was a one time thing to do the whole Fyre Fest parody thing.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

FrankAndersson said:


> I think this was a one time thing to do the whole Fyre Fest parody thing.


Everything this company does is a parody. Based on everyone looking for an excuse on this forum, they're not a wrestling company, they're a parody on wrestling.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I was someone who was on the fence about this sort of thing with the Booth Babes and Grid Girls but as someone pointed out, Twitch, Instagram and every single Social Media site is full of females showing off, pretty much all ages!

I myself during the summer don't wear much so it's hypocritical of me to say someone else cannot and be paid for it.

Objectification does happen, but there are different degrees of this. Men and women have been oogling each other since the dawn of time. Even LGBT oogle people. Everyone does it. The only time it becomes a problem is when those people are treated as slabs of meat and nothing else. Yet if you listen to the Grid Girls and Dancers etc, many interact with the fans, love their jobs and make everything run smoother. 

So not against them, I am of the mind that I don't want to see them as a big part of everything. They should help bring eyes to the product, not distract from it.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Meh. I just don't really see the point in them being there, they didn't serve much of a purpose. But I don't care if they really wanted to use them.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I guess as long as they don't start having miscarriage storylines or whatnot. Hardly a priority at this stage, though.

I'm just wary of Vince imitating and then trying to turn them into wrestlers.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm pretty sure they were a part of the theme of the PPV. All of the Fyre Fest call back were only during the preshow anyways. They aren't going to be a thing going forward.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

It’s good for business. They’re targeting a demographic that would be happy to see this on their TV.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't really have an opinion on having them tbh. It won't make any difference for me regarding the product.


----------

